# Do we all eventually develop nodules? And questions to ask endo.



## Ksum (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't know it it's just people posting here about nodules or if that's the norm, so I was wondering if most of us will eventually develop nodules? Goiters?

Also, I changed my doctor. Awesome doctor and he gave me a referral to an endo the very next day!!! I overslept and missed my appointment... yeah my mom already gave me a lecture, but I rescheduled for next week. What questions should I ask him/her? Tests & labs to order?

I will ask the question about nodules & goiters too but I wanted to ask you guys as well. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I personally don't believe there are any absolutes when it comes to our bodies, but...

If any body tissue is constantly under attack, you likely will get some kind of scarring or reaction. So nodules with an autoimmune issue are exceptionally common.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I was diagnosed in the early 90's. No nodules, no goiter.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Honestly, you will probably run out of time with the doc before you run out of questions. I know I did. 

I'd jot your questions and thoughts down, and prioritize them. That way the big stuff gets taken care of first. On my short list would be the following, provided they haven't been done yet:

- TSH, Free T3, Free T4 labs.

- Reverse T3 labs.

- TPO Antibodies, Thyroglobulin Antibodies, Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin (aka TSI, and *not* the same as TSH), Thyroid Receptor Antibodies (aka TRAb) labs.

- Thyroid Ultrasound (for baseline measurement).

- Adrenal/Cortisol Testing - 24-hr. take-home saliva or urine collection, broken into different time periods.

- Total Testosterone, Free Testosterone, SHBG, E2 Estradiol.

You are lucky they didn't charge you for canceling the appointment, and also lucky they could fit you in next week!


----------



## Pinkprincess (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a multi nodular goitre but the drs say I don't have a thyroid/auto-immune condition and I am fine!


----------

